# Power from EHU problem



## kiwisue (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, 
Long time reader but new poster here 

Hoping someone can help me... Up until recently all has been working well with plugging in EHU and charging battery, while camper has been sat on the drive - 2 days ago plugged it in as usual so I had some light in there while resealing the shower and nothing works!! Seems there is no power coming from the hookup? No Green or Red light on the Zig unit - nothing works..the needle thing on the volt metre box thing in the bottom of the cupboard doesnt move...anyone got any ideas?? Ive checked the fuses in the ZIG unit - all ok... thanks in advance- appreciate the help.
Sue 

Oh the battery charges and everything works just fine, when the engine is running - if that helps any


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Check there is voltage getting to your van. You can establish this by pressing the test button on your vans RCD. if it trips it's live if not it isn't.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Sounds as if your input has tripped or a fuse has gone - you have somewhere an RCD which you can reset possibly


----------



## kiwisue (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes!!! now i know where the RCD thing is...its got 3 switch things on it...the main one i turned off and pushed the button and it turned back on - but im going out to try it again...  the other 2 switch things are fuses then?????


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The switch should be UP when on not down. Switching it on there should be some resistance against your thumb pressure. The other two switches are probably your sockets, fridge, water heater etc.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Also pressing the little button should make the switch click down, which is off. There should be a slight resistance when pushing it back up again as already said. If it does not click down when you press the button there is no power getting to the switch so check the lead, fuses etc., Alan.


----------



## kiwisue (Jul 11, 2010)

When the switch is up there is a red indicator and when its down there is showing a green indicator, so Im getting from what your saying - its the red one that should be showing??
The other 2 switches - should they be up or down???
Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Should all be up. Pressing the test button will trip the device not put it on. Simples :lol:


----------



## kiwisue (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you Thank you Thank you  
Its all working!!!!! Also discovered that one of the 12v lights had blown bulbs but was 'on' and was very warm  That has now been replaced ... so thank you for your help...its been appreciated


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

H A PP Y


----------

